# baking soda in bulk?



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't find this anywhere locally (target, publix, lowes, etc.) and shipping prices are just insane. Where do you get your baking soda? I'm looking to use it in bulk not only for baking but cleaning as well.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Most feed stores carry it in 50 # bags....
Just ask for sodium bicarbonate.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Most feed stores carry it in 50 # bags....
> Just ask for sodium bicarbonate.



While this is true it is not food grade. We buy in in 50 pound bags but it is only put out for the goats.


----------



## nomad7inwi (Nov 30, 2005)

The "rumen buffer" at our feed store is food grade. But I use so little for baking its irrelevant. $10 for a 50# bag, no shipping costs.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I just bought a 12 lb bag in the pool department at Walmart.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Costco has 3 lb bags, regular Arm & Hammer food grade.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I buy mine in 12 lb boxes (poly bag inside a cardboard box) at a grocery wholesale club.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

so i guess to get a good deal i have to pay for a membership to a wholesale club? I'm not sure about feed stores here we're in the city. I'll have to check. So if i get sodium bicarbonate i need to make sure it's food grade to be able to cook with? I just dont' want to have multiple boxes/bags of the same thing i'm limited on space.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

The one I go to is Canadian, and there are no membership fees. It's the place where all the restaurants and businesses, etc., do their shopping. I don't shop Costco or similar "clubs" -- if you note the prices in those places, quite often, they're higher (by volume) than regular sizes in the regular stores.

I admit, I don't buy a lot of stuff at the place I shop -- I do a trip into the city every six months or so and stock up on things we can't produce or source locally -- baking soda, sugar, etc. The more "basic" the item, the better chance you're going to save money buying it in bulk.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

uumom: Find out where the feed stores are outside your city. Next time you take a trip buy a 50 lb bag. They won't know what "baking soda" is or that its the same name as sodium bicarbonate. You won't need to go there for a long time for this.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

will a 50lb bag fit in a 5gal bucket? I'm just thinking of how on earth i'm going to store it...


----------



## debd0712 (Aug 23, 2005)

I get 50 lb bags of food grade baking soda through one of the local restaurants. They special order it for me from their supplier. Last time I bought it (last fall) I paid $16.50. The stuff from our feed stores is not the same - it has magnesium or something added, and is more of a crystal like consistency rather than a fine powder, and the goats do not seem to like it much. I store it in a rubbermaid container with a snap on top. It may fit in 2, possibly 3, 5 gallon buckets, definitely not 1. 

Debbie


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

happycat said:


> Costco has 3 lb bags, regular Arm & Hammer food grade.


That's where I get mine too. I use it for baking, but I wouldn't want a 50 pound bag going bad on me before I could finish it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

From reading my cooking books, I'm pretty sure baking soda goes "flat" after a while. Sealed up and not messed with is one thing, but if you plan on opening the container and repeadely taking smaller amounts out, it may go bad before you use it all.

Better to seal it up in smaller containers that you will use up. That way the rest won't be disturbed until you are ready to use it. 

I don't know if the "flat" is much of an issue for the livestock or cleaning issues, but it is critical for baking. 

Cathy


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

UUmom2many said:


> So if i get sodium bicarbonate i need to make sure it's food grade to be able to cook with?


Baking soda needs to be fresh for cooking purposes in order to get proper rise. I would suggest you buy that which you will use in cooking at a grocery store and your cleaning supply from another source since it may or may not be fresh or used up before getting stale.

Uh oh! Or am I thinking of baking powder? Yes, I think I am so disregard my post entirely.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

i don't use much for baking though i might as i start actually baking more of our own breads and things. so i could probably keep a portion in a tupperware in the kitchen. i just dont' want to have to buy multiple items then if i need more for baking i have it on hand.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Pool stores have 50# food grade and some hardware stores will carry similar for cheaper in their pool section.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd go with Amazon if you really can't find it locally. Personally I would not buy 50lbs in either the pool or animal section of any store. You just don't use that much baking soda, even if you bake in huge batches. Plus you can not guarantee that it is food grade. I usually buy 10 pounds at a time locally but I use it for the goats too and then put some in the kitchen for me. http://www.amazon.com/ARM-HAMMER-Ba...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1245859005&sr=8-1


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

im going to use some of it (probably the bulk of it) for cleaning, laundry etc.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I get 12lbs bags of Arm and Hammer baking soda at Sam's Club. $4 and change, I think.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

UUmom2many said:


> im going to use some of it (probably the bulk of it) for cleaning, laundry etc.


Oh, sorry, I missed that part. Then by all means by the not food grade and then just buy the boxes at the grocery store for baking.


----------

